# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Star Wars RPG resources?

## Harewood

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good links to Star Wars or SW-like generic sci-fi mapping resources? I've visited a few places and collected a few bits and bobs but haven't managed to hit any sort of jackpot of goodies.  :Confused: 

Anyone know of any hidden gems?

Cheers,
-H

----------


## Steel General

You can try the Dundjinni User submission forums and there are several other places that I can't seem to recall the names of.

----------


## Przemysław

AFAIK, Star Wars: The Essential Atlas is canon now, what makes on-line sources non-canonical or obsolete.

(I sent the exact URL few days ago but for some reasons, it didn't go through moderating (moderating?!))

----------


## RobA

> AFAIK, Star Wars: The Essential Atlas is canon now, what makes on-line sources non-canonical or obsolete.
> 
> (I sent the exact URL few days ago but for some reasons, it didn't go through moderating (moderating?!))


Sorry about that - posts with only a link are automatically caught in the moderation queue and I was on vacation and not checking.

-Rob A>

----------


## Przemysław

No problem. And good to know.

Also, I found this: http://starwarsatlas.uw.hu/

----------


## armoredgear7

This website is more geared toward the Star Wars Miniatures game, but it does have some free maps (some by myself) and objects.

http://www.the-holocron.com/index.ph...tory&Itemid=36

----------


## RocketDad

The Star Wars Deckplan Alliance has some of THE most detailed Starship plans of any site I've seen.  Colonial Chrome is also good; The scales are kinda funky, but its the only place I know of you can find FULL deck plans to Correlian AND Marauder Corvettes.  DEfinately worth a look.

----------

